# 2017 specialized enduro vs 2019 norco sight a1



## Raynman1989 (8 mo ago)

I've currently got a standard 2017 enduro comp that needs some work done to it, new rear shock plus general maintenance, brake pads, dropper seals etc which I was happy to do but a good deal has come up on a 2019 norco sight a1 upgraded with trp dhr brakes that I could get instead of fixing the specialized.

So my question is how do the bikes compare? The specs on the norco seem to be considerably better but the enduro has more travel. I don't do a particular type of riding, I'll ride the local walking track as often as hitting the dh trails.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

The other thing to bare in mind is will the Norco need some work too?


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Raynman1989 said:


> I've currently got a standard 2017 enduro comp that needs some work done to it, new rear shock plus general maintenance, brake pads, dropper seals etc which I was happy to do but a good deal has come up on a 2019 norco sight a1 upgraded with trp dhr brakes that I could get instead of fixing the specialized.
> 
> So my question is how do the bikes compare? The specs on the norco seem to be considerably better but the enduro has more travel. I don't do a particular type of riding, I'll ride the local walking track as often as hitting the dh trails.



I had both a 2018 SC hightower LT and a Norco sight. Sold the hightower and kept the Norco sight. That being said, the Sight was new in box I built up. I would think the Sight would climb better then the Enduro.


----------

